# Peanut Butter Brownie Trifle



## wildflower (Jul 19, 2010)

Peanut Butter Brownie Trifle

Yield: 20 servings

1  fudge brownie mix
1  10 oz pkg peanut butter chips
2  13 oz pkg miniature peanut butter cups
4  cups cold milk
2  5.1 oz pkg instant vanilla pudding mix
1 cup creamy peanut butter
4 tsp vanilla extract
3  8 oz cartons frozen whipped topping, thawed

prepare brownie batter according to package directions; stir in peanut butter chips.  bake in a greased 13 X 9 baking pan at 350 degrees for 25 minutes. cool on a whire rack. cut into 3/4 in pieces.

cut peanut butter cups in 1\2 or 1\3 or 1\4;set aside 1\3 cup for garnish.

in a large bowl, whisk milk and pudding mix for 2 min. let stand for 2 min. add peanut butter and vanilla;  mix well.  fold in 1-1\2 cartons whipped topping.  place a third of the brownies in a 5 qt glass bowl;  top with a third of the remaining peanut butter cups.  spoon a third of the pudding mixture over the top.  repeat layer twice.  cover with remaining whipped topping;  garnish with reserved peanut butter cups.  refrigerate over night or until chilled.


----------



## dave54 (Jul 19, 2010)

sounds good


----------

